# Miss K reviews Specialized Deflect Jacket



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Interested in a stylin new riding jacket? Mrs. Thinkcooper, Miss K here on RBR just wrapped up this review of Specialized Women's Deflect Hybrid Jacket.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Mrs. K looking _specialized_


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

She said "tush."


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

When we were shooting the images, some guy came up and asked if Karen would model this wrist brace modified to hold a treoberry. She obliged. Her grimace isn't due to the sweat on the wrist strap, it's the shock from using an archaic gadget.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I wondered what that photo was...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Interested in a stylin new riding jacket? Mrs. Thinkcooper, Miss K here on RBR just wrapped up this review of Specialized Women's Deflect Hybrid Jacket.


I didn't realize you needed a jacket and/or knickers in S Cali?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They're in NoCal. It's cold up there!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I didn't realize you needed a jacket and/or knickers in S Cali?


That's standard beach wear for Santa Cruz!

I grew up in L.A., where the water is warm and you burn your feet on the sand. Then I moved up north. I don't know how people get in the water up here without a wet suit. Hell, I don't know how you get out of the car without a jacket.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> They're in NoCal. It's cold up there!


I'm so confused by California. Why can't they all have relatively the same weather like we do here in CO. :cryin:


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm so confused by California. Why can't they all have relatively the same weather like we do here in CO. :cryin:


It took me three years to get used to the weird Santa Cruz damp cold after living in the desert in Utah for the previous eleven years. It never gets hot. Days in the 80s are rare, and you can count on two hands the number of evenings/year you don't need a hooded sweatshirt to walk around downtown. All the restaurants with outdoor seating have those propane heaters by each table, and in the summer time, when the fog hangs around, we can go weeks without seeing the sun. 

It's hell I tell ya, pure hell.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Are there pics without the sleeves?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Are there pics without the sleeves?


We're shooting some pictures this weekend for other bits Karen reviewed, I'll snap some of the jacket w/o the sleeves for ya.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> We're shooting some pictures this weekend for other bits Karen reviewed, I'll snap some of the jacket w/o the sleeves for ya.


Thanks. haha. 

I have a friend who is riding the AIDS Life Cycle. She's trusting me (hah big mistake there!) to recommend her good stuff! She's starting from scratch! Its AWESOME. We just bought the bike, shoes, and helmet a week ago! 

Depending on where the sleeves are cut off, this jacket might be a winner!

//edit: I don't even see seam/zipper lines where the sleeves would come off!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> //edit: I don't even see seam/zipper lines where the sleeves would come off!


Tough to see in the photo, but they run along the white stripes. Easier to see in this photo:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> Tough to see in the photo, but they run along the white stripes. Easier to see in this photo:


Hmm... I see, I see... I think.

Coop, can I make a specific pic request? 

Sleeves off, with the front zipper zipped all the way up?

Thanks.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> We're shooting some pictures this weekend for other bits Karen reviewed, I'll snap some of the jacket w/o the sleeves for ya.


Oh right. The weekend is passed. Ignore the pic request in my previous post if you've done it already. Don't go out of your way.


----------

